# Replacing Rim on Tank?



## smoodgie6 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon glass tank and the rim has been severely chewed by its previous inhabitant (a hamster) so I cant really put a hood on this tank. Is there a way to replace it?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

any of these dimensions fit? Glasscages.com - Tank Frames


----------



## vicdad999999 (Jul 5, 2010)

ive replaced them before, use a razor blade underneath the trim both sides, its a 29 you say so shouldnt be too hard, just patience. seems 75 gallon and over tanks they become alot harder to get the trim off. but razor blade outside under trim and inside and just keep going back and forth. once thats off vinegar cleaning and getting rid of the rest of the silicone before putting new trim on is advisable. Ive used a sawall on some, i dont reccomend it, but ive done it on the larger tanks just because i dont have patience.


----------



## smoodgie6 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive researched the actual process of replacing it but where do you find the frame?


----------



## chances14 (Jul 16, 2013)

smoodgie6 said:


> Ive researched the actual process of replacing it but where do you find the frame?


this place sells replacement frames

Over The Edge- Wholesale Aquarium Tank Frames, Strip Lights, and Iron Stands


----------

